# Το Νόμπελ Ειρηνης 2012 στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

Στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης

Το εφετινό Νόμπελ απονέμεται στην ΕΕ για τον ιστορικό ρόλο που έχει διαδραματίσει τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες για την επί δεκαετίες συμβολή της στην προώθηση της ειρήνης, της συμφιλίωσης, της δημοκρατίας και των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωματων στη Γηραιά Ήπειρο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Το φετεινό Νόμπελ ειρήνης μου θύμισε λίγο το Νόμπελ του Ομπάμα. Φορτωμένο με πολλές ευχές για καλή συνέχεια, που δεν ξέρω αν υπήρξε.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης
> 
> Το εφετινό Νόμπελ απονέμεται στην ΕΕ για τον ιστορικό ρόλο που έχει διαδραματίσει τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες για την επί δεκαετίες συμβολή της στην προώθηση της ειρήνης, της συμφιλίωσης, της δημοκρατίας και των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωματων στη Γηραιά Ήπειρο.



Και του χρόνου στο ΝΑΤΟ...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

rogne said:


> Και του χρόνου στο ΝΑΤΟ...



Κρίμα που διαλύθηκε το Σύμφωνο της Βαρσοβίας...


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Μια και καταθέτετε απόψεις, θεωρώ ευφυή την επιλογή. Και για την αντίληψη της ιστορίας και σαν συμβολισμό για τις ανάγκες του μέλλοντος. Άλλωστε, επιλέγουν από αυτά που έχουμε, όχι από αυτά που θα θέλαμε να έχουμε. 

Πλάκα πλάκα, πάντως, ανάμεσα σε ΝΑΤΟ και Σύμφωνο Βαρσοβίας, έχουμε καταλήξει σε ειρήνη υπό τους άοπλους Νεογερμανούς.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Αφήνοντας τα περί ΝΑΤΟ και Συμφώνου Βαρσοβίας (η ΕΕ δεν έχει καταφέρει να πετύχει αμυντική συνεργασία μεταξύ των μελών της), ας το δούμε λίγο πιο ιδεαλιστικά το πράμα: οι Νορβηγοί, που είναι έξω από την ΕΕ, διάλεξαν αυτή την εποχή που η ΕΕ περνάει κρίση όχι μόνο οικονομική αλλά πρωτίστως υπαρξιακή, εποχή που οι κατηγορίες για PIIGS και για διαδόχους του Χίτλερ δίνουν και παίρνουν, για να μας θυμίσουν από που ξεκινήσαμε και τι θέλαμε να φτιάξουμε. 
Αν νομίζετε ότι αυτό είναι επιβράβευση της πολιτικής της Μέρκελ, πιθανόν στη Γερμανία κάποιοι να νομίζουν ότι είναι επιβράβευση της ελληνικής οικονομικής πολιτικής. Οπότε παραμένουμε όλοι δυσαρεστημένοι και καχύποπτοι όπως πρώτα. 
Αλλά ας σκεφτούμε για λίγο και τα θετικά. 
Το ότι εγώ ζω χωρίς διατυπώσεις σε άλλη χώρα της ΕΕ, πηγαίνω κι έρχομαι όπου θέλω στις 27 χώρες, για δουλειά, για ιατρική περίθαλψη, για επενδύσεις, και έχω τα ίδια δικαιώματα με τους ντόπιους. 
Το ότι μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ ένα προϊόν με τη σφραγίδα CE χωρίς να ανησυχώ για τις προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας.
Το ότι μεγαλώσαμε (οι νεότεροι) σε μια χώρα που ευημερούσε και που το βιοτικό της επίπεδο αυξανόταν συνεχώς, το ξεχνάμε; Κι αυτή η χώρα παραμένει μια χαρά, παρ' όλες τις γκρίνιες. 
Θυμάται κανένας πως κάποτε η βόρεια Ευρώπη ήταν τόσο ακριβή που πάθαινες εγκεφαλικό με τις τιμές και τώρα δεν είναι;
Και τι να πει ο Ελληνοκύπριος που μπόρεσε να δικαιωθεί δικαστικά για την καταπάτηση της περιουσίας του στα κατεχόμενα;
Ή ξεχνάμε την προέλευση ΕΕ που έχουν οι νόμοι μας περί ισότητας, ίσων δικαιωμάτων μεταξύ εργαζομένων ολικής και μερικής απασχόλησης κλπ ή τη δυνατότητα να μη γίνονται σαλάτα τα συνταξιοδοτικά σου επειδή εργάστηκες σε τρεις- τέσσερεις χώρες, την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων μας και τα ανεξάρτητα σώματα που μπορεί να προσφύγει ο πολίτης;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2012)

Η άποψή μου είναι ξεκάθαρη σε αυτό και δεν θα έπρεπε να επιχειρηματολογήσω καν υπέρ ή κατά, τουλάχιστον όχι όσο η (μια) υπογραφή μου θυμίζει σε όλους ότι «όποιος αμφιβάλλει για την Ευρώπη, όποιος απελπίζεται με την Ευρώπη, ας επισκεφτεί τα στρατιωτικά νεκροταφεία της».

Η ΣΒΕ ανέφερε επιλεκτικά μερικά πράγματα που θεωρούμε ίσως αυτονόητα —και καθόλου δεν ήταν, ούτε πριν από μια γενιά. Υπάρχουν πολλά παρόμοια. Στην εκπαίδευση, στη δικαιοσύνη, στην κατανόηση των λαών (κάτι που εύκολα ξεχνάμε, εδώ στη μακρινή και ψιλοαποκομμένη άκρη της ΕΕ). Εύκολα μπλέκουμε την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση με επιμέρους πολιτικές ανθρώπων ή κρατών. Εύκολα την εξισώνουμε ακόμη και με επιμέρους λάθος (ή: πολύ λάθος) κεντρικές πολιτικές της. Άλλοι την μπλέκουμε με το ευρώ και τα σημερινά προβλήματά του, άλλοι με μια ενδοτικότητα στα προβλήματα της παγκοσμιοποίησης, άλλοι με την τεράστια γραφειοκρατία και τα λόμπι της.

Και όμως· η Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είναι ένα θαύμα δημοκρατίας και συνεργασίας και μια ζωντανή απόδειξη ότι μέσα από τις ατέλειες και τα λάθη, η γνώση και η δράση των πολλών μπορεί τελικά να δώσει ένα καλό αποτέλεσμα. Δεν πρέπει ποτέ να ξεχνάμε ότι πίσω από τα ατέλειωτα παζάρια, τα λάθη, τις κωλυσιεργίες, βρίσκονται 27 και σύντομα και άλλες δημοκρατικές χώρες, με τους εκπροσώπους τους που μάχονται για τα συμφέροντα των εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων πολιτών τους. Πετυχημένα ή αποτυχημένα, αλλά πάντα ειρηνικά. Με στόχους που αποβλέπουν, τελικά, στη διατήρηση αυτού του μικρού ασιατικού ακρωτηρίου (που _ευτυχώς_ έχασε όλες τις κοσμοκρατορίες και τα ιμπέριά του), ως κοινωνικού προτύπου για όλη την ανθρωπότητα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 12, 2012)

Τα περί Συμφώνου Βαρσοβίας δεν ήταν καθόλου πλάκα -ήταν πικρός και καυστικότατος σαρκασμός προς όποιους ισοπεδώνουν τα πάντα επειδή η ενωμένη Ευρώπη δεν είναι ο όμορφος κόσμος ηθικός αγγελικά πλασμένος που υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία μας. Μακριά από μένα οι μανιχαϊσμοί και τα χιλιαστικά οράματα επίγειων παραδείσων. Ακόμα κι αυτή την ταλαίπωρη Ευρώπη, που ταλανίζεται από την πιο πρωτόγνωρη κρίση της σύγχρονης ιστορίας της, την προτιμώ από εκείνη που τα χώματά της μούλιασαν από δύο παγκόσμιους πολέμους και όχι μόνο, που κάθε τρεις και λίγο έστελνε το άνθος της να αλληλοσφαχτεί στα μέτωπα και μαζί της να συμπαρασύρει τη μισή υφήλιο. Ο δρόμος είναι μακρύς και στρωμένος με αγκάθια, οι αγώνες δεν μπορούν και δεν πρέπει να σταματήσουν. Όμως, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που απαιτούμε περισσότερη και όχι λιγότερη δημοκρατία, έτσι πρέπει να διεκδικούμε περισσότερο και όχι λιγότερο ενωμένη Ευρώπη.
Το Νόμπελ μπορεί να είναι συμβολικό, ακόμα και σκόπιμο, ακόμα και υποκριτικό αν θέλετε -για μένα όμως δείχνει περισσότερο το _πού πρέπει να πάμε,_ όχι το πού έχουμε φτάσει.
Και προφανώς συνυπογράφω με τα δέκα μου δάχτυλα όσα γράφει ο δόκτορας.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τα περί Συμφώνου Βαρσοβίας δεν ήταν καθόλου πλάκα -ήταν πικρός και καυστικότατος σαρκασμός προς όποιους ισοπεδώνουν τα πάντα επειδή η ενωμένη Ευρώπη δεν είναι ο όμορφος κόσμος ηθικός αγγελικά πλασμένος που υπάρχει μόνο στη φαντασία μας. Μακριά από μένα οι μανιχαϊσμοί και τα χιλιαστικά οράματα επίγειων παραδείσων. Ακόμα κι αυτή την ταλαίπωρη Ευρώπη, που ταλανίζεται από την πιο πρωτόγνωρη κρίση της σύγχρονης ιστορίας της, την προτιμώ από εκείνη που τα χώματά της μούλιασαν από δύο παγκόσμιους πολέμους και όχι μόνο, που κάθε τρεις και λίγο έστελνε το άνθος της να αλληλοσφαχτεί στα μέτωπα και μαζί της να συμπαρασύρει τη μισή υφήλιο.



Δηλαδή Νόμπελ Ειρήνης στην ΕΕ επειδή είναι προτιμότερη από τον Ψυχρό Πόλεμο και τους δύο Παγκόσμιους Πολέμους -- κάπως έτσι; Ενδιαφέρον σκεπτικό: ιστορικιστικό, μινιμαλιστικό και ανθρωπομορφικό. 

Ούτε εγώ έκανα πλάκα για το ΝΑΤΟ, στοιχηματίζω κιόλας ότι έρχεται η σειρά του.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2012)

Βρε rogne, έτσι, από περιέργεια, εσύ ποιος θα ήθελες να το πάρει το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης; Και παρακαλώ, όχι «ο θεσμός του Νόμπελ είναι ένας παρωχημένος θεσμός [κλπ] που θεσπίστηκε από ένα [έτσι κι έτσι] όργανο, τα βραβεία χορηγούνται από ανθρώπους [που είναι έτσι κι έτσι κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν]». Σοβαρά τώρα.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Βρε rogne, έτσι, από περιέργεια, εσύ ποιος θα ήθελες να το πάρει το Νόμπελ Ειρήνης; Και παρακαλώ, όχι «ο θεσμός του Νόμπελ είναι ένας παρωχημένος θεσμός [κλπ] που θεσπίστηκε από ένα [έτσι κι έτσι] όργανο, τα βραβεία χορηγούνται από ανθρώπους [που είναι έτσι κι έτσι κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν]». Σοβαρά τώρα.



Ξέρω 'γω, δεν το 'χω σκεφτεί. Πάντως με τον Ομπάμα π.χ. δεν είχα πρόβλημα (τηρουμένων όλων των "κλπ., έτσι κι έτσι, εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν"). Απλώς η ΕΕ μού φαίνεται ακραία γελοίος πολιτικαντισμός. Κρίμα που δεν έχω χρόνο να το αναπτύξω παραπάνω αυτό, ίσως αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 12, 2012)

Ένα μέρος της σύγχυσης με την ΕΕ φυσικά προκύπτει από το ότι η ΕΕ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ορίζει τα ελάχιστα και η κάθε χώρα έχει την ελευθερία να νομοθετήσει εξασφαλίζοντας τουλάχιστον αυτά. Κι οι χώρες το εκμεταλλεύονται αυτό κατηγορώντας την ΕΕ για κάθε τι που μπορεί να ενοχλήσει τους ψηφοφόρους. 

Για παράδειγμα, η άδεια μητρότητας που καθορίζεται από την ΕΕ είναι 14 εβδομάδες. Οι πιο πολλές χώρες δίνουν το διπλάσιο, χωρίς όμως να το εγγυούνται. Το μόνο εγγυημένο είναι οι 14. Όμως αν αύριο μια χώρα αποφασίσει υπό την πίεση π.χ. των εργοδοτών ότι 28 εβδομάδες δε γίνεται, να το κάνουμε 20, για εσωτερική κατανάλωση θα κατηγορήσει την κακιά ΕΕ και την νεοφιλελεύθερη πολιτική της που επιβάλλει τη μείωση. Γιατί ξέρουν ότι το πλατύ κοινό δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ με τις ντιρεκτίβες.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2012)

Ένα άρθρο από κάποιον που προφανώς πιστεύει στο όραμα της Ενωμένης Ευρώπης:


*Ένα βραβείο για όλους, όχι για τις Βρυξέλλες*
Του Μαργαρίτη Σχοινά*
Καθημερινή, 9/12/2012

Αύριο το μεσημέρι στο Όσλο, οι εκπρόσωποι της επίσημης Ευρώπης θα παραλάβουν το βραβείο Νομπέλ Ειρήνης. Παρόλο που ο κάθε βραβευόμενος θα συνοδεύεται στην τελετή μόνο από τριάντα προσκεκλημένους, οι πραγματικοί νομπελίστες δεν θα χωρέσουν στην αίθουσα. Οι τελικοί και αποκλειστικοί δικαιούχοι του βραβείου θα είναι οι πεντακόσια εκατομμύρια Ευρωπαίοι πολίτες. Παρόλο που πολλοί Ευρωπαίοι δεν βρίσκονται ακριβώς σε εορταστική διάθεση, υπομένοντας την πρωτοφανή οικονομική καταιγίδα που πλήττει την Ευρώπη από το 2008, οι συμβολισμοί του Νομπέλ Ειρήνης για την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση είναι σήμερα πιο ισχυροί από ποτέ.

Πρώτον, υπερηφάνεια γιατί μέσα από τις στάχτες και την καταστροφή του Β΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, η ενωμένη Ευρώπη συμφιλίωσε προαιώνιους εχθρούς που πολέμησαν επί αιώνες σε κάθε γωνιά της ηπείρου. Αλλά και γιατί η ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση όρθωσε τείχη απόρθητα στον αυταρχισμό, κατοχυρώνοντας τη δημοκρατία σε χώρες που τη στερήθηκαν για δεκαετίες.

Δεύτερον, ευθύνη γιατί όσα πετύχαμε μαζί όλοι οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν πρέπει να θεωρούνται αυτονόητα, ιδιαίτερα από τις νέες γενιές που γεννήθηκαν σε μια γαληνεμένη ήπειρο που δεν γνώρισε σύνορα, πόλεμο και αίμα, αλλά τις κοινοτικές επιδοτήσεις και τα προγράμματα Erasmus. Ευθύνη στην κοινωνία για να μην ανατραπούν κατακτήσεις δεκαετιών, ευθύνη και για τους ηγέτες της που —ειδικά στη σημερινή συγκυρία— αναμετρούνται με το ιστορικό μέγεθος των επιτευγμάτων των προκατόχων τους.

Τρίτον, ανατροπή του μύθου ότι η Ευρώπη δεν δικαιούται βραβεία και επαίνους γιατί τάχα προκάλεσε την οικονομική κρίση. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι την κρίση τη γέννησε ένα αχαλίνωτο πάρτι ρευστότητας στην άλλη πλευρά του Ατλαντικού σε συνδυασμό με την έλλειψη εποπτείας του τραπεζικού τομέα. Η Ευρώπη είναι κομμάτι της λύσης όχι η αιτία του προβλήματος. Δουλεύει εδώ και τέσσερα χρόνια για να σβήσει τη φωτιά στην περιφέρεια της Ε. Ε. και να κτίσει νέους κανόνες οικονομικής διακυβέρνησης που θα θωρακίσουν την Ευρώπη απέναντι σε κάθε παρόμοια μελλοντική απειλή.

Πουθενά αλλού δεν αισθάνεται κανείς εντονότερα την ταύτιση της Ευρώπης με την ειρήνη, τη δημοκρατία και τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα όσο εκτός Ευρώπης, σε χώρες που θεωρούν την Ε. Ε. αξιακό πρότυπο προς μίμηση: «Θέλουμε να ζήσουμε ελεύθεροι, θέλουμε να ζούμε όπως ζουν στην Ευρώπη» κραύγαζε στην κάμερα του CNN η νεαρή Αιγύπτια από τη πλατεία Ταχρίρ. Ως «τη μόνη νησίδα λογικής σε έναν ωκεανό τρέλας» χαρακτήρισε τον ρόλο της Ευρώπης στον σύγχρονο κόσμο ο τέως πρόεδρος της Βραζιλίας, Λούλα.

Να γιατί αύριο η Ευρώπη θα βραβευθεί με το Νομπέλ Ειρήνης. Για όσα πέτυχε διαχρονικά αλλά και για όσα ακόμη συμβολίζει. Κι αν συχνά οι Ευρωπαίοι αυτομαστιγώνονται γιατί περιμένουν περισσότερα, ή διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους και εκφράζονται κακόφωνα, βαθιά μέσα τους κατανοούν ότι η προστιθέμενη αξία της συλλογικής πορείας είναι ασύγκριτα μεγαλύτερη από τους κινδύνους της μοναξιάς, ιδιαίτερα στο σημερινό παγκοσμιοποιημένο σκηνικό της ανασφάλειας.

Για όλους αυτούς τους λόγους, το Νομπέλ αύριο θα το μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζί, όχι μόνο οι επίσημοι με τα σκούρα κοστούμια.

* O κ. Μαργαρίτης Σχοινάς είναι αναπληρωτής διευθυντής του Σώματος Συμβούλων Ευρωπαϊκής Πολιτικής (ΒΕΡΑ) του προέδρου της Κομισιόν.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Το Νόμπελ μπορεί να είναι συμβολικό, ακόμα και σκόπιμο, ακόμα και υποκριτικό αν θέλετε -για μένα όμως δείχνει περισσότερο το _πού πρέπει να πάμε,_ όχι το πού έχουμε φτάσει.


Μου άρεσε αυτό. Ας πάμε προς τα εκεί, κι ακόμη παραπέρα.


----------

